# Goldfish problem



## RachaelBee (Feb 1, 2011)

Hi, I'll start out by admitting I'm a worrier so it may be nothing but better safe than sorry right? One of my common goldfish has started swimming a bit wonky, she kind of leans a bit to the right as you're looking at her, maybe about 40 degrees or so, not all the time but some of the time. She can still swim forwards/up/down ok and isn't having any problems getting her food. I mentioned this to a friend at work and she said it could be a swim bladder problem so it would be better to do something early. Some of her scales on one side have also gone quite pale but not sure if that's related. Also my male has been harassing her a bit could that cause the pale scales? Any help very much appreciated!


----------



## hippyhaplos (Jan 12, 2010)

RachaelBee said:


> Hi, I'll start out by admitting I'm a worrier so it may be nothing but better safe than sorry right? One of my common goldfish has started swimming a bit wonky, she kind of leans a bit to the right as you're looking at her, maybe about 40 degrees or so, not all the time but some of the time. She can still swim forwards/up/down ok and isn't having any problems getting her food. I mentioned this to a friend at work and she said it could be a swim bladder problem so it would be better to do something early. Some of her scales on one side have also gone quite pale but not sure if that's related. Also my male has been harassing her a bit could that cause the pale scales? Any help very much appreciated!


Goldfish change colour... that's normal

I'd say swim bladder as well... feed sinking pellets, cooked and crushed peas and a varied diet and things should start to change.

What sort of setup are they in? Is the water tested regularly? If so what are the results? What like is your water change regime?


----------



## caribe (Mar 21, 2010)

I agree with swim bladder.

Is the water filtered and how regular are your changes.

Octozin tablets in the water can help with issues like that.


----------



## RachaelBee (Feb 1, 2011)

I don't test the water to be honest I don't know how. I got Goldfish as there is that misconception they're easy to look after it wasn't until after I got them that I found the caresheet on here and realised they're harder to look after than people make out. The water is filtered and I do a 20-25% water change once a week and a full clean out once per month.


----------



## snakemum (May 7, 2011)

Google Image Result for http://www.sharky-jones.com/Sharkyjones/Artwork/swimbladder2.jpg


----------



## woopedeedoo (May 23, 2011)

you could try dosing with Aqualibrium which are aquarium salts and should solve any swim bladder problems.


----------



## caribe (Mar 21, 2010)

RachaelBee said:


> I don't test the water to be honest I don't know how. I got Goldfish as there is that misconception they're easy to look after it wasn't until after I got them that I found the caresheet on here and realised they're harder to look after than people make out. The water is filtered and I do a 20-25% water change once a week and a full clean out once per month.


Why are you doing a full clean out?

What are you doing with the filter when your doing this.

Increase water changes to around 30-40% per week if concerned but dont do 100% changes.

Are you de-chlorinating the water and keeping the filter untouched?

Cause if not then your killing off all the good bacteria and re cycling the tank all the time... which will hurt/kill your fish.


----------



## hippyhaplos (Jan 12, 2010)

Can I suggest you read this.... http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/fish-keeping/651102-goldfish-care-sheet.html

If I'm being totally honest, it sounds like these guys are in a tiny bowl and simply surviving. Whilst I'm not saying that the lack of care they're receiving is purely down to negligence, there is a great deal of ignorance involved if you know what they need and haven't met those requirements.

These guys really do belong in a pond if they have any chance of living 20+ years, and growing over a foot long. Now is the right time weather wise to get them outside into a suitable home.


----------



## RachaelBee (Feb 1, 2011)

caribe said:


> Why are you doing a full clean out? To clean out the gravel at the botton, I hang on to most of the water when I do that though
> 
> What are you doing with the filter when your doing this.
> Not sure what you mean, sorry. I just turn it off?
> ...






hippyhaplos said:


> Can I suggest you read this.... http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/fish-keeping/651102-goldfish-care-sheet.html
> 
> If I'm being totally honest, it sounds like these guys are in a tiny bowl and simply surviving. Whilst I'm not saying that the lack of care they're receiving is purely down to negligence, there is a great deal of ignorance involved if you know what they need and haven't met those requirements.
> 
> These guys really do belong in a pond if they have any chance of living 20+ years, and growing over a foot long. Now is the right time weather wise to get them outside into a suitable home.


We live in a flat so can't put them in a pond and also don't know anyone who has one to give them to


----------



## hippyhaplos (Jan 12, 2010)

RachaelBee said:


> We live in a flat so can't put them in a pond and also don't know anyone who has one to give them to


 Put an ad on here Aquarist Classifieds Koi, Pond Goldfish, Fancy Goldfish & Pondkeeping

and on the aquatics section on here.


----------



## spicewwfc (Aug 26, 2009)

hippyhaplos said:


> Put an ad on here Aquarist Classifieds Koi, Pond Goldfish, Fancy Goldfish & Pondkeeping
> 
> and on the aquatics section on here.


Why are you telling her to get rid of her fish? I don't understand, she is trying to learn.


----------



## RachaelBee (Feb 1, 2011)

spicewwfc said:


> Why are you telling her to get rid of her fish? I don't understand, she is trying to learn.


If I can't look after them properly it's only right I do  Gutted about it though, been sat crying for half an hour and feel proper stupid for it. I wouldn't have got them in the first place if I'd been given better advice and to be honest I only hung on to them because I don't want to get rid of them. We don't have enough room to get them a big enough tank otherwise I would have done in a heartbeat.


----------



## hippyhaplos (Jan 12, 2010)

spicewwfc said:


> Why are you telling her to get rid of her fish? I don't understand, she is trying to learn.


 Because, as the OP has admitted herself, it is the right thing to do.


----------



## woopedeedoo (May 23, 2011)

RachaelBee said:


> If I can't look after them properly it's only right I do  Gutted about it though, been sat crying for half an hour and feel proper stupid for it. I wouldn't have got them in the first place if I'd been given better advice and to be honest I only hung on to them because I don't want to get rid of them. We don't have enough room to get them a big enough tank otherwise I would have done in a heartbeat.



How big is the tank they are in now? Try not to stress too much. As a guideline goldfish need 10 gallon of water each so 20 gallon for two goldfish. But remember this is a guideline, so if you could maybe stretch to a 10-15 gallon long tank then with proper weekly maintenance you wont have any problems. The way i see it, you seem quite genuine about wanting to care for them so they are better off with you in the tank they are in with regular water changes than in a big tank with no water changes. 

Goldfish are very messy as they have practically no stomach so what goes in comes straight out the other end, because of this they need good filtration. So you could look at upping that, even if you can stretch to a bigger tank then its still wise to up the filtration.

If you need any more good honest advice feel free to pm me


----------



## hippyhaplos (Jan 12, 2010)

woopedeedoo said:


> How big is the tank they are in now? Try not to stress too much. As a guideline goldfish need 10 gallon of water each so 20 gallon for two goldfish. But remember this is a guideline, so if you could maybe stretch to a 10-15 gallon long tank then with proper weekly maintenance you wont have any problems. The way i see it, you seem quite genuine about wanting to care for them so they are better off with you in the tank they are in with regular water changes than in a big tank with no water changes.
> 
> Goldfish are very messy as they have practically no stomach so what goes in comes straight out the other end, because of this they need good filtration. So you could look at upping that, even if you can stretch to a bigger tank then its still wise to up the filtration.
> 
> If you need any more *rubbish* advice feel free to pm me


fixed :whistling2:


----------



## woopedeedoo (May 23, 2011)

hippyhaplos said:


> fixed :whistling2:



Oh thats right, everybody who owns a goldfish needs to dig a big hole in their lawn for a pond and put them in there otherwise they will be accused of being ignorant to the needs of goldfish.......:yeahright:

Just trying to give some *proper* advice.


----------



## hippyhaplos (Jan 12, 2010)

woopedeedoo said:


> Oh thats right, everybody who owns a goldfish needs to dig a big hole in their lawn for a pond and put them in there otherwise they will be accused of being ignorant to the needs of goldfish.......:yeahright:
> 
> Just trying to give some *proper* advice.


Proper advice eh? 10 gallons for a fish that can grow to a foot long? I say can, it won't if it gets confined in a tank that small.

Goldfish are the most neglected pet there is, due to lack of research, ignorance, and people giving out the wrong advice.

A pond, if not a massive tank is what a common goldie needs. Oh by massive tank, I don't mean 15 or 20 gallons....


----------



## woopedeedoo (May 23, 2011)

hippyhaplos said:


> Proper advice eh? 10 gallons for a fish that can grow to a foot long? I say can, it won't if it gets confined in a tank that small.
> 
> Goldfish are the most neglected pet there is, due to lack of research, ignorance, and people giving out the wrong advice.
> 
> A pond, if not a massive tank is what a common goldie needs. Oh by massive tank, I don't mean 15 or 20 gallons....



Im not suggesting that what you are saying is wrong and i know very well that the advice i have given is not ideal by any means. But i do know that if Rachael follows my advice her goldfish will have better living conditions than 95% of the goldfish in the country that are kept in unfiltered bowls.


----------



## hippyhaplos (Jan 12, 2010)

woopedeedoo said:


> Im not suggesting that what you are saying is wrong and i know very well that the advice i have given is not ideal by any means. But i do know that if Rachael follows my advice her goldfish will have better living conditions than 95% of the goldfish in the country that are kept in unfiltered bowls.


Improvement is different from ideal. Survive is different from thrive.

At the end of the day, these are seen by the majority as disposable commodities. The sooner this ideotic and simpleton opinion changes, the better.

A little research goes a very long way...


----------



## goldie1212 (Mar 5, 2010)

ive been trying to keep out of this thread, but the advice that 15-20gallons will do a pair of common goldfish is extremely poor. just because its better than some goldfish get, doesnt make it right to do. even a pair of fancy goldfish would greatly struggle in that size tank.

i am so pleased the OP has seen sense and is doing the right thing for her fish, and not for her wants. just as an offer, i know we dont live particularly close, but i can take these guys in if you can get them to me, and house them in my 6ft goldfish tank until a new pond home can be found.


----------



## RachaelBee (Feb 1, 2011)

goldie1212 said:


> ive been trying to keep out of this thread, but the advice that 15-20gallons will do a pair of common goldfish is extremely poor. just because its better than some goldfish get, doesnt make it right to do. even a pair of fancy goldfish would greatly struggle in that size tank.
> 
> i am so pleased the OP has seen sense and is doing the right thing for her fish, and not for her wants. just as an offer, i know we dont live particularly close, but i can take these guys in if you can get them to me, and house them in my 6ft goldfish tank until a new pond home can be found.


Thanks,but I'd struggle to get to you as I don't drive, I'm off to see my exotic vet today with one of my snakes so while I"m there will ask if he knows of anyone then I'm taking my soon to be God-Daughter to Tropical World and they had a lot of fish last time I went so you never know they might be able to take them.


----------



## caribe (Mar 21, 2010)

Just seeing if you clean the filter as well or if you rinse it with tank water?

Get a gravel syphon and that means it will clean under the gravel without having to remove it. Its a fantastically simple tool but is a life saver.

The fish will come around, just keep an eye on it.


----------

